# ethereal?



## Caxton (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to make an army with a theme of being heavily ethereal. Vampire Counts seems like the most obvious choice. Any other armies that this is possible with?

That aside, would such an army be obliterated by everything?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Caxton said:


> Vampire Counts seems like the most obvious choice. Any other armies that this is possible with?


no you are stuck with VC



Caxton said:


> That aside, would such an army be obliterated by everything?


yes magic heavy army's will "obliterate" but with that being said if they don't take a lot of magic this army will do well as you can't be hurt. (l am thinking of army's like lizard men who can't take a lot of magic weapons against you. were if you vs chaos demons you will get obliterated )


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

AS said before you are stuck with VC for this build, but with the proper use of cover and luck that the opponent won't be loaded with magical weapons you could do decently well.
Unfortunately I have found that most ethereal units are not able to break block infantry though. So you will need other units to help support them, even if they are few in number.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I really dislike ethereal builds: it takes most of the fun out of most of the games. 3/4 of the games you play will either be against armies that can't deal with you or that'll laugh at you... to me those games just aren't worth playing, especially the ones where the enemy has almost nothing to kill you with.

As an ogre player of long experience I'm well used to playing VC armies with 1-2 ethereal units... and I simply have to try to draw them away from the core of my army... sacrificing 1-3 units in the process. If you gave me forewarning I might just about be able to deal with 1-2 ethereal units, but bring a mostly ethereal army and I wouldn't even finish getting my army out before I conceeded... it just would not be possible to create an army list that could contest the game.. let alone the chances of me having all the models to do it, and happen to be playing it...


----------

